

Elon Musk: Good Vision, Bad Math on Tesla - funkyy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaellynch/2015/06/24/elon-musk-good-vision-bad-math/

======
transfire
> "In the US, subsidies to the oil and gas industry are equivalent to about a
> penny a gallon, or something like 0.33% of the price to consumers. Buy a
> Tesla and get $7500 straight from the federal government and $2500 from some
> states, or 10-15% of the purchase price."

As if a person only ever puts one gallon of gasoline in their car.

